
Civilization Accelerating Extinction at Unprecedented Pace - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/06/climate/biodiversity-extinction-united-nations.html
======
basetop
dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19838229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19838229)

------
gdubs
Started watching Attenborough’s new doc, “Our Planet”, on Netflix. It’s — as
you’d probably expect — really good. There’s plenty of his trademark sequences
on fascinating wildlife, tied together with a powerful narrative on Climate
Change’s effect on the planet. (Tl;dr we’re heading towards a world of
jellyfish and deserts unless we change course.)

